# Military show 2022 Cork IRL



## leo healy (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi Lads

First show in a few years over and done, what a Buzz , grabbed a few pics early the first morn still setting up 😅 ,as ever bikes went down a storm ,new panzerschreck bike was most talked about ,new bike transport home after show.


----------

